# please help sex my D.lamasi



## DT (Feb 16, 2007)

hi all..please could you all help identify the sex of my D.lamasi
my guess is either

female
male
female
or 
female
male
male

thanks


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

looks like female male male to me. Or maybe even female female male.

Curt.


----------

